# Helping horse pick up his feet while trotting?



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

My horse has been dragging his feet since we got to his new barn. He's tripping often because of it. He's always been a very surefooted horse and has never really tripped. He's always kinda dragged his feet, but at the old barn that was never a problem cause the footing was super. The new barn is cheaper, and the footing isn't quite as even as the last barn. I know it's possible to ride well in this arena because the other boarders have no issue with it, because their horses pick their feet up and carry themselves better. 

Any exercises you would suggest for this? He is an ex eventer that has been retired from jumping and is now just re learning dressage. He's doing great with responsiveness as far as leg yields, turn on the haunches, circles and serpentines. We have some poles to use, but no cavaletti blocks yet.

Suggestions would be great!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

why don't you try trotting him over the groundpoles? Change the spacing on them every now and then, so he doesn't get lazy about them.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you addressed these concerns with your farrier? Perhaps his toes are too long. Other than that, I agree with trotting over poles.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My horse trips whenever he is due for a trim. But he is exceptionally lazy, so I use ground poles, and elevated poles


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

His feet were just done, but by a guest farrier, so I'm not sure about his toes. I won't know until my farrier gets back from vacation next week.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would suggest groundpoles as well, and if you can get him to move more freely...just concentrate on an open/working trot for a good portion of your workout, verses a collected one...get him really moving his feet, that way he really has to pick them up. When he is picking up his feet well during your session, then collect him up for a bit, then let him go again, and so on and so forth. I would also leave ground poles along the sides of the arena, so he always has incentive and focus to pick up his feet. 

When my mare gets kind of shuffly, that is what I do with her...although that is rare, since she is a really forward moving horse...Lol!


----------

